# cycle length on Clomid - can it be different each cycle?



## Emmlou (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi there

Sorry if this question has been covered, I've been back quite a few pages and couldn't find anything.

I'm wondering if anyone has had different cycle lengths when taking Clomid.

I have done the same this month as last month - taken Clomid days 2 - 6.  I woke today so expecting af as that is what happened last month and there is no sign. I'm scared to test incase I get a BFN!! I know it's still early in the day and af could still arrive but was wondering if this had happened to others.

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Emma*, hopefully it's good news for you. Clomid can shorten or lengthen your periods, or make them heavier or lighter. Best of luck. X


----------



## Emmlou (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Andlou

Still nothing, did a test last night and got a very faint BFP but not sure I trust it as I have af like cramps  

Off to the shop today for more tests, fingers crossed x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Emm*, massive congratulations  Hope it's a sticky one. Xx


----------



## Emmlou (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## aRainbow (Oct 24, 2013)

Amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Congratulations Emmlou


----------

